# CC-Reifen???



## klemmi (23. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich fahre ein Speci Epic und der hintere Reifen ist schon ganz schön runter! Also brauche ich bald mal einen neuen. 
Ich habe den serienmässig verbauten Fast Trak in 2.10 drauf.
Gibts den Reifen auch in 1.90? Wo kriege ich ihn her (egal ob 1.90 oder 2.10)? Ich hätte halt gern genau diesen Reifen wieder weil der weisse Schriftzug an der Seite ist. 
Was gibt es noch für CC-Reifen die auf Trails guten Grip haben aber auch auf der Strasse nicht zu hohen Rollwiederstand haben?

klemmi


----------



## Sebi76 (23. Januar 2006)

Morgen,

den Fast Track gibt es z.B. BIKE SPORT, Stuttgart; die haben auch einen onlinshop.

Wegen der Reifenbeschriftung würde ich meine Bereifung allerdings nicht auswählen.
Fahre selbst seit Jahren IRC Mythos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (23. Januar 2006)

Kennst du den Fast Trak? Also das du es vergleichen könntest. Ich habe das Bike noch nicht lange und habe auch keine Erfahrungen mit CC-Reifen. Ich war bzw. bin zufrieden mit den Reifen aber habe halt absolut keinen Vergleich. Ich hätte wie gesagt gern einen Reifen mit wenig Rollwiderstand aber guten Grip auf Trails. Wenn mir jemand sagen kann das es einen eindeutig besseren Reifen als den Fast Trak gibt dann werde ich wohl auf den Schriftzug verzichten (müssen). 

Ist es sinnvoll einen 1.90er Reifen zu wählen oder merkt man da keinen grossen Unterschied so das ich auch bei 2.10 bleiben könnte? (Grip, Rollwiderstand)


----------



## Thunderbird (23. Januar 2006)

Nokian NBX lite (haben auch weiße Schrift, falls das hilft).

Ich kenne den Fast Trak ja nicht, aber Specialized macht 
eigentlich keine guten Reifen. Würde schon mal was anderes probieren.

Der "Nobby Nic" von Schwalbe soll auch so ein Grip/Rollwunder sein.

Alle Reifen eher in 2,2" nehmen, als in 1,9".

Thb


----------



## klemmi (24. Januar 2006)

Also doch lieber 2.10.... wegen dem Grip???

Kann oder will mir denn keiner mehr nen Tip geben was ich mir für einen Reifen kaufen soll??? Wäre echt nett wenn sich mal noch ein paar mehr melden


----------



## Hupert (24. Januar 2006)

der nobby nic von schwalbe fällt definitiv in die von dir beschriebene sparte, der fällt sogar als 2.25 recht schmal aus, hat nen geringen rollwiderstand ist extrem griffig und wenns für dich wichtig ist, hat er auch schicke weiße schriftzüge auf der karkasse...


----------



## klemmi (24. Januar 2006)

Nene... so wichtrig is das nicht. Ich habs nur mal angesprochen weil das halt sehr geil aussieht aber ich lege mehr wert darauf das mein Bike gut lÃ¤uft als auf das aussehen! 
Seh die Reifen beim fahren sowieso nich
EDIT: Wo gibtÂ´s den Noby Nic gÃ¼nstig? Bei Bikemailorder kostet er 25,90â¬ Der sieht allerdings sehr nach hohem Rollwiderstand aus!!!??? TÃ¤uscht das?
Ich lege auch wert auf geringes Gewicht! Was kÃ¶nnt ihr mir da noch empfehlen?

Also- geringes Gewicht, wenig Rollwiderstand und guten Grip auf Trails soll er haben


----------



## Joscha (24. Januar 2006)

also als ich mein epic geholt hatte war da ja auch der fasttrack drauf... hab den nach der 2. fahrt direkt runter gezogen und den irc mytos drauf gehauen....

warum? fährt sich nach meinem empfinden einfach besser


----------



## Hupert (24. Januar 2006)

schau mal hier, ich leg zwar sonst nicht allzuviel wert auf die Testberichte der "Fachmagazine", aber da kann ich dem nur zustimmen, weil ich den Schwalbe zur zeit selbst fahre...

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=100961&template=d_mb_parts_testbrief05


----------



## klemmi (24. Januar 2006)

Was haltet ihr von der Kombi:
Nobby Nic vorn 
Racing Ralph hinten
??? ???
Mir wurde das soeben von meinem Händler empfohlen.... fährt das jemand? 
Oder soll ich lieber vorn und hinten Nobby Nic nehmen?
Bei hibike kosten 2 Nobby´s 58,90 wo gibts den billiger?

klemmi


----------



## s.d (24. Januar 2006)

Habe auch den Nobby in 2.10 drauf fährt sich echt super warum der nobby so einen geringen rollwiederstand hat wird auf der Schwalbe Seite erklärt 
Es kommt natürlich ganz darauf an was du mehr fährst der RR hat sicher einen niedrigeren Rollwiederstand als der Nobby aber schau dir einfach mal das Profil vom Nobby und das des RR an alleine die Stollen sind beim Nobby einfach höher
Ich glaube über diese kombination steht auch was auf der Schwalbe site ich glaube da wird das so erklärt dass man vorn den Nobby montieren soll weil mehr grip und weil einem dadurch in der Kurve nicht das Vorderrrad wegrutscht und hinten den RR weil weniger rollwiederstand aber überleg dir einfach auf was du mehr wert legst den Perfekten  Reifen gibts numal nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (24. Januar 2006)

So hats mir mein Händler auch gesagt- vorn Nobby, hinten RacingR.
Hat der Racing Ralph weniger Rollwiderstand als der Nobby?
Wo gibts die Reifen am günstigsten?

klemmi


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Januar 2006)

Schau mal hier :

www.bike-discount.de 

Die haben auch jeden Tag spezielle Angebote ! 

Ich personlich fahre auch die Michelin XCR DRY 2.0 sehr gerne, aber ich finde das ist immer Ansichtssache, vom Rollwiderstand sind die mit den RR von Schwalbe zu vergleichen, wobei ich den Grip bei den Michelin subjektiv besser finde !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Col. Kurtz (27. Januar 2006)

racing ralph ist in den allermeisten fällen ausreichend. wenn du wert auf mehr sicherheit im grenzbereich legst mach vorne den nic drauf...

zu dem "billiger" darfst du mal n blick auf meine signatur werfen!(signifikant billiger wirst du ihn wohl nur bei ebay kriegen...)


----------



## klemmi (27. Januar 2006)

Thx für dei Antworten. 
Ich kaufe mir für vorn den Nobby Nic und für hinten den Racing Ralph. 
Ist es sinnvoll vorne einen etwas dickeren Reifen zu nehmen um etwas mehr Grip zu haben? Ich dachte an vo. 2.10 und hi. 1.90.

klemmi


----------



## Meridaracer (30. Januar 2006)

Ich würde dir den Michelin xlc empfehlen.
Fahre ich schon eine ganze weile.
Hält lange, guter Pannenschutz, Durchschlagschutz und der Rollwiederstandswert ist auch nicht zu topen.
Gibt es in der Breite 2.00 Zoll.


----------



## maxmistral (30. Januar 2006)

Du fährst doch nen Fully, da würde ich hinten KEINEN dickeren Reifen nehmen als vorne! Bei nem Hardtail dagegen ist da schon ne Überlegung!

NobbiNic und RR sind zur Zeit sehr angesagt. RR fahre ich selber, kann ich empfehlen, früher habe ich Reifen mit sowenig Profil wie RR hat entsorgt, heute verkauft das Schwalbe als errungenschaft!  

Den Michelin XCR-Dry hat sogar noch weniger Rollwiederstand als der RR. Bin mit dem Reifen super zurechtgekommen, nur vor nassen Asphalt, da schmiert die Silicat-Mischung leicht mal weg. Im Gelände dagegen stört das weniger, das verzahnt das Profil bei Nasse ganz ordentlich. Ach ja leicht ist er auch noch.

Happy Trails
Maxmistral


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happytreefriend (30. Januar 2006)

nokian gazzalodi 3.0


----------



## Natsch (30. Januar 2006)

nobby nic vorn und hinten geht zur zeit gut. rr für hinten liegt im keller und wartet auf trockene trails.


----------



## Levty (30. Januar 2006)

Also ich rate mal vom IRC Mythos ab. Der schlägt durch beim kleinsten Bordstein. Ich hab die Dinger nach 3 Platten in 2 Rennen in die nächste Tonne geworfen. Sry, ist mein eindruck (fahre sonst die BigBetty). Als Marathonreifen nehme ich den Nobby als nächstes, und wenns ein Strassenrennen ist dann ein Big Apple.

Gruss, Lev.


----------



## chris29 (31. Januar 2006)

Hab mir heuer 2 Nobby nics unde ienen RR für hinten bestellt. Wetter heiter-wolkig /nobby nic vorn/ racing ralph hinten
Wetter nass und matschig: Beides NN


----------



## alialbert (5. Februar 2006)

Hab da mal ne Frage an die Pofs hier:
Bin seit 3 Tagen Besitzer eines neuen "Grand Canyon Ultimate", also ein HT bei dem RR in der Breite 2,25 vorne und hinten drauf sind. Macht es evtl. Sinn vorne einen 2,1er zu fahren (und welchen dann) der ja etliche Gramm leichter ist.

Danke schon mal 

Peter


----------



## Der Stefan (5. Februar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich rate mal vom IRC Mythos ab. Der schlägt durch beim kleinsten Bordstein. ...



Das ist ja wohl eher eine Frage des Luftdrucks... für mich gelten die Mythos immernoch als Referenz was Pannensicherheit angeht. Leider viel zu schwer für CC.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Col. Kurtz (5. Februar 2006)

alialbert schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da mal ne Frage an die Pofs hier:
> Bin seit 3 Tagen Besitzer eines neuen "Grand Canyon Ultimate", also ein HT bei dem RR in der Breite 2,25 vorne und hinten drauf sind. Macht es evtl. Sinn vorne einen 2,1er zu fahren (und welchen dann) der ja etliche Gramm leichter ist.



nich wirklich. wenn dann hinten...


----------



## alialbert (5. Februar 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> nich wirklich. wenn dann hinten...



Warum?
Mit dem 2,25er hinten hab ich doch etwas mehr Dämpfung, also Komfort.
Vorne sehe ich den Sinn nicht so recht.
Ich bitte um eine etwas genauere Erklärung  

Peter


----------



## Vogel (6. Februar 2006)

HI, 
Hast halt mit einem 2.25 mehr halt in kurven mehr halt als mit einen 2.1.
Meiner Meinung nach haben CC Reifen über 2.1 keinen sinn,
Komfort  ist im CC eh egal. Die par sek die du mit einen 2.1 im downhill verlierst holst du auf den rest der strecke locker wieder rein.

An meinen tranigsrad fahre ich vr 2.3 Vertica wegen der Sicherheit und hinten 2.1 RR damit es gut rollt.
Am CC Peifeil vorne bei fast jeden Wetter den twister ss ist superhaltleicht.  Rennen gewinnt man berauf. Und am hr je nach Wetter Michelin Dry,Mud oder Fast Fred


----------



## canda (10. Februar 2006)

hey leute
fahre zur zeit ein fusion raid mit maxxis ignito 2.35.vom pannenschutz her
ist der reifen ja echt top,aber wenn man mal auf asphalt damit fährt,ist das echt ne quälerei.
wie sind denn eure erfahrungen in puncto pannenschutz beim nobby nic?
euch nen bunten abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (27. Februar 2006)

hab den nobby nic in 2,25 am vorderrad
2 platten in 2 monaten
einmal mit schwalbe x-light 130g schlauch und einmal mit maxxis fr 280g schlauch
beim ersten mal eine dorne, beim zweiten mal auch irgendsowas
Konnte aber beide male noch 1 Tag weiterfahren
War wohl echt pech. Bin ansonsten top zufrieden


----------



## xcbiker88 (6. März 2006)

nuts schrieb:
			
		

> hab den nobby nic in 2,25 am vorderrad
> 2 platten in 2 monaten
> einmal mit schwalbe x-light 130g schlauch und einmal mit maxxis fr 280g schlauch
> beim ersten mal eine dorne, beim zweiten mal auch irgendsowas
> ...



Probier mal NICHT-Schwalbe-Reifen


----------



## chris29 (6. März 2006)

xcbiker88 schrieb:
			
		

> Probier mal NICHT-Schwalbe-Reifen



Stimmt, beim IRC reicht ne abgesenkte Bordsteinkante  Beim Conti Vapor hatte ich nach nur 30 Km einen Platten und beim Explorer Supersonic nach ca. 150 Km, beim Conti Vertical Pro hingegen nicht mal nach 2500 Km. Panaracer und Ritchey konnten mich auch nicht überzeugen. 
Fahre jetzt seit ca. 2000 Km Schwalbe und hab auch noch keinen Platten gehabt, weder beim Big Jim 2,25 noch beim Nobby Nic 2,25 oder Racing Ralph 2,25.
Ich bin also zufrieden!


----------



## race-jo (22. März 2006)

hi,
also ich bin ein jahr lang den rr gefahrn, der gibt aber sobald es ein bisschen nass wird sofort auf. die vorgeschlagene kombi von rr und nn kann ich auch nicht verstehen, denn dem rr mangelts hinten sogar in 2,25 breite an traktion. jetzt fahr ich den nobby nic 2,1, hamma geil das teil, rollt leicht und hat im nassen ausreichend traktion, da die meisten rennen, zumindest bei mir im letzten jahr im nassen stattfanden, hab ich im nn meinen traumreifen gefunden.


----------



## Dædalus (23. März 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> also ich bin ein jahr lang den rr gefahrn, der gibt aber sobald es ein bisschen nass wird sofort auf. die vorgeschlagene kombi von rr und nn kann ich auch nicht verstehen, denn dem rr mangelts hinten sogar in 2,25 breite an traktion. jetzt fahr ich den nobby nic 2,1, hamma geil das teil, rollt leicht und hat im nassen ausreichend traktion, da die meisten rennen, zumindest bei mir im letzten jahr im nassen stattfanden, hab ich im nn meinen traumreifen gefunden.




Fährst du den nn vorn und hinten?

Mit welchem Reifen kann man den am ehesten vergleichen.. macht eine Kombi NN/Little Albert Sinn?


----------



## race-jo (23. März 2006)

ich fahr den NN vorn und hinten in 2,1.
der little albert ist dem NN ähnlich, hab aber gehört, dass der little so weiche stollen hat, dass die abreißen können, außerdem rollt der little albert natürlich schwerer.


----------



## murd0c (23. März 2006)

wie siehts mit dem Verschleiß und der Pannensicherheit vom NobbyNic bei euch aus ?
Meine XCR Dry sind mittlerweile ziemlich zerschnitten und ich befürchte da müssen bald neue her ..


----------



## race-jo (24. März 2006)

murd0c schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts mit dem Verschleiß und der Pannensicherheit vom NobbyNic bei euch aus ?
> Meine XCR Dry sind mittlerweile ziemlich zerschnitten und ich befürchte da müssen bald neue her ..



also ich kann da nocht nicht viel zu sagen, hab den erst einen monat. sieht aber noch sehr gut aus und ich hab auch noch keine panne gehabt.


----------



## [kju:] (3. April 2006)

Moin!

Also ich fahre die Racing Ralph von Schwalbe in 2,25er Breite. Folgendes sollte man jedoch bedenken, wenn man reine Wettkampfbereifung fährt: Pannenschutz fehlt !!! Soll heißen: wer im Winter auch auf der Straße fährt sollte einen Reifen mit Pannenschutz fahren da sind die ganzen Leichten echt schrott. Der Rollsplit ist sowas von spitz und scharfkantig, der bohrt sich echt oft durch; fand ich nicht so toll.

Was den Rollwiederstand angeht (liest man ja auch öfter) sollte man daran denken, das die Stollenreifen alle einen wesentlich höheren Windwiederstand haben, der im Labor jedoch auf der Testrolle nie auffällt und kaum Betrachtung findet. Also bitte schaut nicht nur nach einem geringen Rollwiederstand!!!

Ich würde mir die RR wieder zulegen, sind echt genial vom Grip und im Gelände unschlagbar. Für den nächsten Winter hole ich mir jedoch was mit Pannenschutz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (4. April 2006)

xcr dry vorne, hinten evtl auch, sind sehr griffig (und verschleiÃen hinten sehr schnell, bei kosten von aktuell 16â¬ pro stÃ¼ck verschmerzbar). je nach strecke nehme ihc hinten auch den explorer supersonic in 2.1
wenns mass wird den nn in 2.1


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. April 2006)

pannenschutz is fürn racer kein kriterium. wobei ich da vom RR allerdings nur gutes erzählen kann. (von wegen rollsplitt könnte ich auch vom gp4000 nur gutes erzählen, den ich schon den ganzen winter tausende kilometer durch den splitt jage...)


ansonsten kann ich mich race-jo nur anschließen. der NN ist das nonplusultra. in jeder hinsicht. grip überragend(imo besser als bei den dezidierten schwalbe-schlamm/winterreifen..), läuft wie die sau, auch auf der strasse; überzeugt einfach nach dem ersten KM. 
fällt übrigens groß aus! 2.1 reicht völlig!


----------



## dubbel (4. April 2006)

der vollständigkeit halber: 
verkaufe einen satz nokian nbx lite 2.2 neu, ungefahren, halber preis. 
oder tausch gegen den "normalen" nbx in 2.1:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=13042&sort=1&cat=24&page=1


----------



## wonseong (11. April 2006)

[kju:] schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahre die Racing Ralph von Schwalbe in 2,25er Breite. Folgendes sollte man jedoch bedenken, wenn man reine Wettkampfbereifung fährt: Pannenschutz fehlt !!! Soll heißen: wer im Winter auch auf der Straße fährt sollte einen Reifen mit Pannenschutz fahren da sind die ganzen Leichten echt schrott. Der Rollsplit ist sowas von spitz und scharfkantig, der bohrt sich echt oft durch; fand ich nicht so toll.
> 
> Was den Rollwiederstand angeht (liest man ja auch öfter) sollte man daran denken, das die Stollenreifen alle einen wesentlich höheren Windwiederstand haben, der im Labor jedoch auf der Testrolle nie auffällt und kaum Betrachtung findet. Also bitte schaut nicht nur nach einem geringen Rollwiederstand!!!


Also ich trainier' doch meistens auf der Strasse mit saudünnen Conti Grand Prix (Drahtreifen) und Competition (Schlauchreifen) - das Ganze 20 mm breit durch den ganzen Dreck auf diversen Radwegen und Split bis zum Umfallen. Nie 'nen Platten. Ich versteh' nicht ganz was Ihr Jungens Euch ins Hemd macht mit den schweren, breiten MTB-Reifen . . . ???  
Schleierhaft!  

Windwiderstand???  
Klar, wenn Du mit dem Bike schneller als 'nen 40-er-Schnitt hinkriegst, wirkt sich der Luftwiderstand schon ziemlich stark aus . .   

Imer locker bleiben!


----------



## Limit83 (11. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Bin bisher nie über 2,1 hinaus - den Winter über mit Little Alber und Jimmy viel auf der Straße und im Gelände ohne Probleme unterwegs gewesen - doch jetzt gabs nur 2,25er Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic. Fahre vorne den NN für ordentlich Grip und hinten den RR. Komme damit bisher super zurecht. 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Beach90 (11. April 2006)

Der Nobby ist echt der geilste Reifen den ich jeh hatte , hab noch nie so ne perfekte kombination aus grip ,pannensicherheit und rollwiederstand erlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. April 2006)

ich kann nur die michelins empfehlen.
trocken: xcr dry
matsch: xcr mud
das beste was ich je gefahren bin
mfg
dominik


----------



## kleinenbremer (12. April 2006)

Hi!
Vorne Nobbi und hinten Racing Ralph wird wohl wirklich nicht schlecht sein. Ich würde aber möglichst gleiche Reifenbreite nehmen. Liegt aber daran, dass ich Hardtail fahre und hinten keinen 2.0 draufziehe, sondern 2,3(oder 2,25), um noch etw Dämpfung zu haben. Auf jeden Fall vorne den mit mehr Grip(hier is Rollwiederstand nicht so schlimm, weil weniger Gewicht) und hinten nen leicht laufenden(wegen mehr Gewicht, wenns hinten rutscht, wen juckts?). Bisher hab ich es auch oft so gemacht(hatte nich so viel Kohle für teure Reifen,): Alten hinterreifen weg, alten Vorderreifen nach hinten und neuen Reifen nach Vorne.

Racing Ralph is bei Schlechtwetter eben ziehmlich rutschig, was man so hört. Dafür is der inner Faltversion(ca 30 Euro) aber ziehmlich leicht. Frag doch mal einfach beim lokalen Händler, was er dir fürn Preis macht, wenn du zwei stück Kaufst.

Ps.: Such mal nach den Themen von Kleinenbremer. Ich hab auch schon mal nach nem CC Reifen gefragt und viele Antworten bekommen. Suchfunktion ist echt gut.

Christian


----------

